# It should be coming on Monday... Ceros



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I got a nice job and decided I needed a new toy.


 Congratulations on both things :clap:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> Its hard to keep a monkey quiet when there are nuts around.


Well quit playing with your nutz.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Quiet in the peanut gallery.
> 
> Spending $500 on any tool is a big decision. * There are a lot of things that my family needs more than me needing a sander.* But I got a nice job and decided I needed a new toy.


No, no there isn't. I can turn the diapers inside out and get two uses out of them if need be.:laughing:

Just explain to your wife how long it takes to sand the old way and how much faster this way will be. Plus you will be in a better mood when you get home after a long day of sanding.

Jeeze Leo, am I going to have to teach you everything?:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

On second thought, you should have gotten one from HF. Everyone knows they are just the same.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, no there isn't. I can turn the diapers inside out and get two uses out of them if need be.:laughing:
> 
> Just explain to your wife how long it takes to sand the old way and how much faster this way will be. Plus you will be in a better mood when you get home after a long day of sanding.
> 
> Jeeze Leo, am I going to have to teach you everything?:laughing:


I buy what I deem necessary when I need it. The wife makes no decisions for my business, it's my baby. I told her I bought the sander and told her it was expensive. She came back with $5K. So right there I was already in the clear according to her. Now I know I can get away with a lot more without having to hear it from her.:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I buy what I deem necessary when I need it. The wife makes no decisions for my business, it's my baby. I told her I bought the sander and told her it was expensive. *She came back with $5K. So right there I was already in the clear according to her. Now I know I can get away with a lot more without having to hear it from here.:whistling*


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

5k :laughing:

You have trained her well.:laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, no there isn't. I can turn the diapers inside out and get two uses out of them if need be.:laughing:
> 
> Just explain to your wife how long it takes to sand the old way and how much faster this way will be. Plus you will be in a better mood when you get home after a long day of sanding.
> 
> Jeeze Leo, am I going to have to teach you everything?:laughing:


That's what I told my wife :laughing:

Sander first....then "dammit....you should see the dust! This things kicks it up EVERYWHERE. I can't believe that I HAVE to buy the vac now" :whistling

Then...

"well....now that I have MOST of the Festool stuff...all I really NEED is the rail saw....but I need to get the 9' rail with it too. I just can't get two short ones and connect them together" :whistling


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Leo G said:


> I buy what I deem necessary when I need it. The wife makes no decisions for my business, it's my baby. I told her I bought the sander and told her it was expensive. She came back with $5K. So right there I was already in the clear according to her. Now I know I can get away with a lot more without having to hear it from here.:whistling


I told my wife about the ply purchase today and she was like "$400 ****ing dollars??? Mother ****er!" :laughing:

Not really....she dropped the c word in there too


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 5k :laughing:
> 
> You have trained her well.:laughing:


Took me a long time and I am still training her. Funny thing is she knows but doesn't care.

It's nice, I take my empty Coke can and rattle it in my holder and next thing I know it a new can is being delivered to me. Training is everything :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a buddy that rattles the ice in his glass and the next thing you know, here comes his wife, with a pitcher and refills the glass and then she is gone.:laughing:


Mine has learned to just keep quiet about the whole matter.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

KentWhitten said:


> I told my wife about the ply purchase today and she was like "$400 ****ing dollars??? Mother ****er!" :laughing:
> 
> Not really....she dropped the c word in there too


Just spent $1600 on 7 sheets of QSWO and 3 maple. What's your wife think of that :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a buddy that rattles the ice in his glass and the next thing you know, here comes his wife, with a pitcher and refills the glass and then she is gone.:laughing:
> 
> 
> Mine has learned to just keep quiet about the whole matter.:laughing:


Apparently you need to train her better :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Apparently you need to train her better :laughing:


I try but, she is 2" taller then me and has a longer reach.:laughing:

I am quicker and more agile though.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've been training mine for 25 years. It takes time. You will do well grasshopper.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I've been training mine for 25 years. It takes time. You will do well grasshopper.


 :shifty::whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What!?! Is she looking over my shoulder :shutup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:they always are:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> On second thought, you should have gotten one from HF. Everyone knows they are just the same.


There's the baby:whistling







6" Self-Vacuuming Air Palm Sander
Item #98895
Only:$49.99
Sale:$34.99



Leo G said:


> I've been training mine for 25 years.


It's been bred into mine for over 3000 years:thumbup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I used to have to sell the tool purchases to the wife. After the cnc buying season passed, they are all so small that they don't even come up in conversation. You boys need to get them conditioned to bigger numbers. :laughing:


Although the forklift this year needed a little massaging. :whistling


----------

